# Night Arena Polo with an R3



## TexPhoto (Aug 24, 2022)

I found these Arena Polo games near my house and it is a blast to photograph them. Shooting with an R3 and 70-200 f2.8 IS III. All photos f2.8, 1/400, ISO A (16,000-25,000) Post processed with Can Utility to TIFF, then Photoshop.


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2022)

Very nice series!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 25, 2022)

TexPhoto said:


> I found these Arena Polo games near my house and it is a blast to photograph them. Shooting with an R3 and 70-200 f2.8 IS III. All photos f2.8, 1/400, ISO A (16,000-25,000) Post processed with Can Utility to TIFF, then Photoshop.


Really nice series. Thanks for sharing. 
Questions, as I don't know Polo that well and I cannot estimate the reasons for the bent mallets:
Does that come from the dynamics of the game or from rolling shutter of the R3?
Or on photo technique: Did you use electronic or mechanic shutter?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roo (Aug 25, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Really nice series. Thanks for sharing.
> Questions, as I don't know Polo that well and I cannot estimate the reasons for the bent mallets:
> Does that come from the dynamics of the game or from rolling shutter of the R3?
> Or on photo technique: Did you use electronic or mechanic shutter?
> Thanks in advance.


It's been a long time since I shot polo but there is a lot of flex in the shaft of the polo mallets which is what your seeing in TexPhoto's images. I've been using electronic shutter only on my R3s and yet to notice any rolling shutter effect


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 30, 2022)

Yes, Polo mallets (and whips) bend like that. I've only had my R3 a short time, but I don't see the rolling shutter my R5 had. And I shoot electronic shutter exclusively. If you look a the ball it's always round.


----------

